# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Осознание самоубийства

## Возможно это все

Вопрос заключается в том, как менялось ваше осознание самоубийства с течением времени (длительного). Та тяга к самоубийству которая была 5 лет назад отличается от той что сейчас? (вопрос для "опытных" суицидников). Поменялось ли осознание самоубийства?

У меня первый раз такие мысли были лет в 17 - кинула девушка. Было конечно херово (я её любил), хотелось тупо порезать вены прям в трамвае, ходил по улице с ножичком и чикал (щёлкал лезвием держа его в руках). Но это было такое подростковое, и просто желание прекратить боль. Потом лет так на 8 это дело мне было не интересно. И вот начиная примерно с 25 эти мысли стали снова приходить. Осознание самоубийства поменялось. Если в 17 это было просто прекратить боль, то в 25 это уже было осознание того что ты неудачник и жизнь свою просираешь. В 26 было уже более глубокое понимание своей неудачливости и всей сложившейся ситуации. В 27 это осознанное и объективное решение (в основном нецелесообразность дальнейшего существования, непригодность и несостоятельность как индивидуума, и невозможность делать какие-либо действия для поддержания своей жизни).

----------


## Kent

Если раньше попытка СУ совершалась, скорее, на эмоциях (хотя готовился к этому делу долго, решение уйти пришло внезапно), то теперь уже думаешь головой, взвешиваешь все плюсы и минусы жизни и ухода из нее.

----------


## Мертвец

Вот-вот! Объективное понимание бессмысленности своего дальнейшего существования. Это самое лучшее определение.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

у меня это всегда было длительным вынашиванием мысли. первая попытка была совершена скорее от долгого отсутствия эмоций, чувств, ощущения себя живой. это такое состояние выкинутости, когда даже боль перестаешь чувствовать. попытка не удалась. через какое-то время ощущения вернулись, пусть и не в полной мере. а вот почувствовать себя живой не получается. 
с возрастом пришло осознание того, что как бы не менялась жизнь, окончание ее может быть только одним. раньше  думала, что мысли о самоубийстве - временное помешательство. но в этих мыслях вся я. не уверена, что смогу стать другим человеком.

----------


## Fallen

Согласен с автором, было примерно то же самое.
Разве что мысли о СУ появились гораздо раньше, и к 29 годам (почти) стало похер. Ну да, я по прежнему ощущаю "нецелесообразность дальнейшего существования, непригодность и несостоятельность как индивидуума, и невозможность делать какие-либо действия для поддержания своей жизни", но зато научился получать кайф от того подобия существования, что у меня есть. Маленькие радости каждый день.. в этом есть своя прелесть, даже если все дороги ведут к одному финалу.

----------


## Dmitry S.

> Вот-вот! Объективное понимание бессмысленности своего дальнейшего существования. Это самое лучшее определение.


 Можно подумать, будто несуицидники понимают осмысленность. Одним кажется осмысленность, другим кажется бессмысленность.

Что касается меня по теме топика - до моей первой и единственной попытки осознания нет никакого: ты смотришь на окружающий мир, как людишки копошатся, строят свои планы на будущее, а тебе, вот, насрать на будущее после даты Икс.
После неудачи - при том, что в-основном своё существование я осознаю бессмысленным, жить всё равно как-то хочется продолжать. Маленькие радости делают своё дело, маленькие планы совсем не ждут, что возникнет необходимость суицида.

----------


## Ufl

> Вопрос заключается в том, как менялось ваше осознание самоубийства с течением времени (длительного). Та тяга к самоубийству которая была 5 лет назад отличается от той что сейчас? (вопрос для "опытных" суицидников). Поменялось ли осознание самоубийства?
> 
> У меня первый раз такие мысли были лет в 17 - кинула девушка. Было конечно херово (я её любил), хотелось тупо порезать вены прям в трамвае, ходил по улице с ножичком и чикал (щёлкал лезвием держа его в руках). Но это было такое подростковое, и просто желание прекратить боль. Потом лет так на 8 это дело мне было не интересно. И вот начиная примерно с 25 эти мысли стали снова приходить. Осознание самоубийства поменялось. Если в 17 это было просто прекратить боль, то в 25 это уже было осознание того что ты неудачник и жизнь свою просираешь. В 26 было уже более глубокое понимание своей неудачливости и всей сложившейся ситуации. В 27 это осознанное и объективное решение ........


 Не поменялось.
Поменялось только ситуация которая стала намного хуже...(((
Жена бросила, дети естественно у неё.
Работы  нет, ни кому не нужен.
Сейчас думаю о лёгком способе здохнуть.

----------


## Kent

У Вас же дети! Неужели не смущает мысль о том, каково им будет после самоубийства отца?

----------


## Ufl

> У Вас же дети! Неужели не смущает мысль о том, каково им будет после самоубийства отца?


 Детям не нужен некчёмный папа...(((

----------


## Сильва

я все время думаю об этом, мне кажется что я становлюсь больной,этими мыслями, мне ничего не охота делать как бы я привыкла этим мыслям и больше ничего не хочется, хочется ощутить свободу очиститься от всего забыть все что происходило в моей жизни уйти и не вернуться никогда, хочется раскрыть свои крылья и взлететь я готова ко всему мне ничего не надо Я ХОЧУ УБИТЬ СЕБЯ Я ХОЧУ ЧТОБЫ МЕНЯ НЕ БЫЛО я настолько ненавижу и люблю себя

----------


## nain

Раньше самоубийство мне казалось последней дверью в длинном коридоре жизни, моя попытка суицида была резким спонтанным решением, из за чего она не закончилась удачно, теперь же в своем мозгу я выносил три совершенно безболезненных и верных способа, вот думаю что лучше применить. Эта последняя дверь теперь можно сказать манит к себе я как будто заглянул за нее и по моему там в общем то не плохо, в следующий раз открою эту дверь пинком ..... с течением времени эта мысль перестала быть страшной, в настоящее время она греет душу.... и от этого становится еще страшнее

----------


## wiki

> Детям не нужен некчёмный папа...(((


  А дети взрослые????

Почему Вы так думаете. Может жене Вы и не нужны,но не детям.




> nain


 


> ,Эта последняя дверь теперь можно сказать манит к себе я как будто заглянул за нее и по моему там в общем то не плохо, в следующий раз открою эту дверь пинком ...


  Откуда Вы можете знать о подобном??? У Вас была клиническая смерть???? Если даже была,то при клинической смерти может и неплохо если человек умирает по причине болезнь или авария, а вот если сделать су,то вот именно тогда там может быть и плохо,так как это грех (если Вы верите в подобное), плюс есть ещё такое понятие как реинкарнация (опять если верите),так вот по некоторым теориям если человек сделал су,то следующая жизнь может оказаться хуже предыдущей. (Меня кстати вот это и останавливает от су, боюсь,что как реинкарнирую и пипец, опять всё по  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: новой)))))))))))

----------


## Ufl

Дети ещё мелкие одному 5, одному 0.7.

----------


## wiki

Тем более,раз такие маленькие,то с ними надо встречаться хотя бы по выходным. Гулять,заниматься. Приучить к себе. Они ещё управляемые. Если с ними заниматься,то они Вас полюбят. Даже если жена пытается настроить старшего против Вас Вы всё-равно можете ещё всё исправить,доказать ребёнку,что Вы его любите,что он Вам нужен. И у Вас смысл появится,доказать свою нужность своему ребёнку и ребёнок будет рад и будет ждать выходных как манны небесной.

----------


## DESPAIR

> я все время думаю об этом, мне кажется что я становлюсь больной,этими мыслями, мне ничего не охота делать как бы я привыкла этим мыслям и больше ничего не хочется, хочется ощутить свободу очиститься от всего забыть все что происходило в моей жизни уйти и не вернуться никогда, хочется раскрыть свои крылья и взлететь я готова ко всему мне ничего не надо Я ХОЧУ УБИТЬ СЕБЯ Я ХОЧУ ЧТОБЫ МЕНЯ НЕ БЫЛО я настолько ненавижу и люблю себя


 Что-то чувствую есть подобное...
Уйти пока можешь, на пике, пока ты еще можешь сопративляться себе, своим слабостям, желаниям.
С каждым днем меня все меньше, я уже не тот, я уже могу себе что-то простить -- НО так нельзя постоянно.
У всего есть предел. Во что я преврящаюсь.
Я себя не узнаю...

----------


## Просто

> с течением времени эта мысль перестала быть страшной, в настоящее время она греет душу.... и от этого становится еще страшнее


 Что то в этом есть, когда думаешь о том как освободишься от тяготящего бесполезного существования, ненадолго чувствуется облегчение и легкость, но в итоге что то щелкает и становится страшно, возможно это отголоски того что от меня осталось, возникает куча противоречий, думая над ними, все кажется бредом и хочется просто отключиться

----------


## x0r

Моё самоубийство ещё только впереди, и заметил одну интересную особенность.
Когда намерение закончить жизнь абстрактно, никаких чувств сие не вызывает. Иногда только депрессия накатывает, и все-равно думаешь о будущем: как бы сессию сдать, что бы друзьям на те или иные праздники подарить, куда работать устроиться. 
Но стоит чётко определить срок - и становится довольно таки страшно. Просто страшно, но с каждым днем этот страх все истончается. Нужно только осознать небытие, по всей вероятности - и ты с ним сольешься. А самоубийство - это так, формальность.

----------


## Руслань

тяга может и отличается, но сводится всё к одному и тому же

----------


## Destiny

> Не поменялось.
> Поменялось только ситуация которая стала намного хуже...(((
> Жена бросила, дети естественно у неё.
> Работы  нет, ни кому не нужен.
> Сейчас думаю о лёгком способе здохнуть.


 Я тебя очень хорошо понимаю, со мной было похожее лет семь назад.
Так вот скажу, жена ж ушла не к маме, а, очевидно к пахарю замужних (давить таких или не давить - личное дело каждого, абы не уголовное), который, если ты над собой, что-нибудь сделаешь - будет злорадствовать и издеваться над твоими детьми. Так, что не время из дерьма жизни уходить. Договаривайся с бывшей по мирному, но не спеши (поверь моему опыту), пахарь допашет и перейдет к другому полю... Лично я - не простил, но подружился с бывшей (на расстоянии).
Помни, мужчина, который не хочет растить своих детей - будет растить чужих и фильм ужасов - реклама: "Хочу найти мужчину, который любил бы не только меня, но и моего ребенка", может стать для тебя - реальным ужасом...
Так, что сожми зубы, разозлись, вокруг много одиноких женщин, на которых, если что, можно сорвать злость (только - деликатно и нежно...) и двигайся вперед.
Ты что, хочешь, чтоб этот пахарь ходил помочиться на твою могилу? Ему будет дополнительный экстрим!
Верю, ты это все пересилишь. Не ты первый, не ты последний. 
И работа - дело наживное... берись за любую...
Хотя, легко советовать.........., но все же попробуй!!!

----------


## tovoxy

Никогда за 8 лет не менялось отношение к суициду, даже после 2-х попыток так и не поменялось...
Теперь только еще больше хочется умереть, но боюсь, что 3я попытка опять провалом закончится.

----------


## Xaero

Очень понравилась тема. Я вообще в детстве не думал о суициде. И из-за душевной боли тоже не думал о суициде. Но начал думать как раз из-за того что не живу как хочу и не получается жить как хочу. Осознание бессилия. Но процесс взвешивания очень долгий у меня. Могу так прожить до конца своей жизни так и не совершив суицида. А могу и совершить если исчезнет желание жить на 100% и будет нечем заняться и пойму что жизнь просрал окончательно и жить ее не стоит. Я уже не один год живу в таком состоянии. Думаю что жить как хочу это невозможно для меня.

----------


## LIGHTFUL

> Очень понравилась тема. Я вообще в детстве не думал о суициде. И из-за душевной боли тоже не думал о суициде. Но начал думать как раз из-за того что не живу как хочу и не получается жить как хочу. Осознание бессилия. Но процесс взвешивания очень долгий у меня. Могу так прожить до конца своей жизни так и не совершив суицида. А могу и совершить если исчезнет желание жить на 100% и будет нечем заняться и пойму что жизнь просрал окончательно и жить ее не стоит. Я уже не один год живу в таком состоянии. Думаю что жить как хочу это невозможно для меня.


 Жизнь есть даже там где нет всякого разумения о ней. Жизнь устремилась в бездну чтобы залить ее бесконечным светом. Вы, кто каждый есть искра жизни, несете свет в пустоте и безвременье так или иначе. Желания ваши есть зачатки пути и каждый в праве выбирать их, но встав на путь свой, знайте что всякое препятствие ваше, все что будет мешать вам изнутри и снаружи есть - бездна и пустота, тьма. Заполняйте пустоту образами, собой, друзьями и любовью,  освещайте тьму в себе и вокруг своей волей, наделяйте себя силами и верой пройти этот путь. Не важно во что и как вы верите - все абсурд и нужен только для опоры вашей. Однажды пути ваши соберутся в один, тьма и пустота отступят от множества света и огня, наступит вечный день, который не прерывается тьмой бессознательного, страхами, пустотой, смертью. Это будет день встречи всех одиноких путников, уоторые пронзили бездну яркими нитями своих жизней, скрепили паутинки печатью веры в единство и вечность.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

За годы осознание изменилось и очень сильно..Появился прагматизм и холодный расчет, меньше эмоций.Есть ностальгия по самому себе

----------


## Derek

Осознание значительно поменялось. Года 3 назад было отчаяние и ощущение безысходности. Бегство от проблем. Сейчас я чувствую спокойствие и уверенность, привык к этим мыслям. Это мой путь. Теперь жду подходящего момента

----------


## Лазарус

если заглянуть поглубже то, скорее всего я родился с этим.
сначала пытался не думать об этом,но в итоге понял,что самоубийство стало моей мечтой.
мысль о нем помогает пережить множество трудных ночей..

----------


## Einsamewolf

> если заглянуть поглубже то, скорее всего я родился с этим.
> сначала пытался не думать об этом,но в итоге понял,что самоубийство стало моей мечтой.
> мысль о нем помогает пережить множество трудных ночей..


 +1

----------


## Troumn

> мысль о нем помогает пережить множество трудных ночей..


 Ещё +1

Раньше смерти боялся, поэтому тема суицида меня обходила. Со временем поменялось отношение к смерти и много какие факторы повлияли. Сейчас смерть для меня - просто обычный долг, который рано или позно надо отдать. Ну а когда отдать, я сам решу.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

У меня не было мыслей о суициде до переломного момента, когда мне исполнилось 13, когда жизнь перевернулась и я заболел. Причем, тоска и боль сначала протекали без суицидальных мыслей, потому что я не знал о нем. Но со временем мировоззрение стало менять, жизнь стала меняться, боль стала сильнее, и мысли прибежали ко мне, как в родной дом, и мне некуда было от них бежать. Надо решить причину, но только спустя год-другой начиная осознавать, что бесконечная боль это ненормально, так не должно быть. А мысли стали превращаться в бесконечную волну мыслей о суициде, в итоге чтобы хоть как-то убежать я начал резать руки, но мысли не уходили, заглушались на время. Поскольку все мои причины не существовали, существовал лишь один путь, до которого я на 4 год болезни и мыслей добрался, спасение, в итоге спустят 5 лет я от них избавился, спасибо себе за то, что не убежал раньше времени.

----------


## Nek

Да поменялось. 5 лет назад было страшно заканчивать свою жизнь из-за надежды выбраться, два года назад был страх неудачи, а сейчас ощущение неизбежности и оттого даже немного спокойнее. Плюс к тому, у меня есть мысли и воспоминания, которые только помогут мне снять свой биоскафандр.

----------

